
Sensor lets residents monitor who drives in and out of their neighborhood - coolswan
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-41008141
======
coolswan
The startup addresses the obvious privacy question in the article but it's an
interesting question. Personally, I'd rather protect my family than anything
else.

~~~
jlebrech
there's no privacy when it comes to driving, it's a public activity.

but this is good, the police can focus on making sure people are not driving
stolen cars, and if someone uses their own car for crime they will be easier
to catch.

but this makes me wonder why cctv cameras don't already do this?

I guess this catches suspicious activity rather than being a blackbox used
after the fact.

~~~
coolswan
It seems like CCTV is just not used at all in US - I haven't noticed any.
Maybe it's because there's no good infrastructure for it. Flock's stuff seems
to be wireless and solar-powered(?), and sounds like in general very
affordable. Guessing price point matters. The folks who have $$, probably have
security gates installed.

~~~
jlebrech
maybe dash cams should also keep an eye out for other people's cars too.

